# Can You Leave Apple Cider Vinegar (diluted) in your hair?



## SND411 (Aug 27, 2011)

I was watching someone's Youtube and they mentioned applying an acidic product to their ends to prevent "flared, bushy" ends. Do you think one can do this with diluted apple cider vinegar and NOT wash it out?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 27, 2011)

I have, nothing bad happened.


----------



## SND411 (Aug 27, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I have, nothing bad happened.



Did you use it through out your hair or just your ends?


----------



## knt1229 (Aug 27, 2011)

Why would you want to leave it in? It works great and gets the job done as a rinse. I don't see the reason for leaving it in.


----------



## AMAKA127 (Aug 27, 2011)

if its diluted to round the pH of your hair (4.5-5.5), it can actually help seal the cuticle layer which helps with moisture retention as well as bushy ends....


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 27, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Did you use it through out your hair or just your ends?



Throughout my hair.


----------



## Nonie (Aug 27, 2011)

Absolutely. I've been doing this WITHOUT FAIL since 2004 and I will not consider my wash day complete until I've done it. In fact, I dunk my hair into it and let my hair drip dry when in twists and that's the last thing I have in my hair. If I don't have time to do the dunk, I have a spray bottle with an ACV solution that I use on my hair after towel drying. 



knt1229 said:


> Why would you want to leave it in? It works great and gets the job done as a rinse. I don't see the reason for leaving it in.



@knt1229, I'm surprised you are saying this because I thought everyone used ACV rinse as a FINAL rinse. I have been doing this for over 7 years and my hair loves it. As you might've noticed, I don't have any of the problems a lot of people have, and I attribute ACV rinse being the last thing that touches my hair as the reason why.

Why would you leave it in? Because an acidic environment is the best thing for your hair. It is what makes hair cuticles stay closed so there are not tangles. Did I mention detangling isn't a step I ever have to deal with in my haircare journey? Granted, I do take great measures not to let my hair tangle. But if you see how easily my strands slide out of each other when I'm finger combing, and then you discover I have NO product on my hair whatsoever, but I'm working with bare hair that had its very last contact with an ACV solution, then you know that perhaps leaving it in is indeed a very smart thing to do.

There's a recipe of a spritz I have shared before, and the site I found it on actually did clearly say, DO NOT RINSE.  A FINAL rinse is called final because nothing else follows it. And it's how many of us who use it after conditioning do. In a lot of the discussions about ACV newbies have asked if we rinse it off, and many of us have said no. In fact, the next question newbies usually as is does the smell wear off, and the answer is always yes. When I do mine, I add EOs of lavendar and rosemary and that's the smell that stands out. But even if I didn't use EOs, the smell that you sense once my hair dries is the last conditioner I used. 

I remember someone once asking if baggied hair smells. I shared that all I smell is the conditioner I used. In fact, I do remember one day smelling something so fruity when I was getting out of bed and wondering what that was. It was Organix Pomegranate conditioner in my hair.  The baggy had the smell magnified. (I would like to point out that I don't use any leave-in products on my hair which is why my baggy only has conditioner smells in it. Not even the ACV spritz or rinse smells once my hair dries. Immediately after I spray it, the ACV and EOs are very obvious--usually the EOs if I used them overpower the ACV and folks have said I have a fresh smell. But otherwise once my hair dries, if you sniff my hair, you smell conditioner.


----------



## knt1229 (Aug 27, 2011)

Nonie said:


> Absolutely. I've been doing this WITHOUT FAIL since 2004 and I will not consider my wash day complete until I've done it. In fact, I dunk my hair into it and let my hair drip dry when in twists and that's the last thing I have in my hair. If I don't have time to do the dunk, I have a spray bottle with an ACV solution that I use on my hair after towel drying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like ACV but I put it in after shampooing, rinse in cool water, then condition. I love it and never thought to leave it in. For me it seems to work beautifully the way I use it. I didn't know some folks were just spraying it in and leaving it. But whatever works. It works for me the way I use it. Never considered using it as a spray leave in.


----------



## bride91501 (Aug 27, 2011)

I also use diluted ACV as a final rinse every DC day (weekly), and have been doing so consistently for nearly 9 months now. It has aided in my moisture retention and I've experienced no issues with it. 

My hair was definitely drier the 1 or 2 weeks I neglected this step in my reggie.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 27, 2011)

I wouldn't leave it in or use it at all.  I used diluted acv for nearly a year straight and believe it contributed to a great setback.  It looked like my hair just disintegrated in some parts.  Good thing you get to hear both sides.  I only heard the success stories but didn't come across horror stories until I did a specific search-- but then it was too late.  

Now I use aloe vera juice (avj) in my pre-poo (chicoro's recipe) and also my leave in (conditioner/avj/oils).  My hair is doing much better; and aloe vera juice or aloe vera gel also have a low ph but not as low and acidic as acv.


----------



## Nonie (Aug 27, 2011)

@knt1229, some people use ACV before conditioning after shampoo and like it that way. I don't know if all of them rinse it off, but since its purpose is to close cuticles, I personally feel that closing cuticles before conditioning may work against allowing the conditioner to easily penetrate your strands for internal moisturizing. I feel that after shampooing, leaving the cuticle open means conditioner can work inside the strands with ease. Then I rinse the conditioner (per directions)...and conditioners are meant to be rinsed off as they are created in a way that the rinsing doesn't take away from the benefits they give to hair. At this point, I then close my cuticles to further ensure that all the goodness from conditioning stays within the strands. Also as a final rinse, I am able to ensure my scalp is left w/o any conditioner residue that can make it itch.

 It just makes sense to me to do it this way. Doesn't mean my way is more right than your way though. Whatever works for one is what one should do.


----------



## havilland (Aug 27, 2011)

You can def leave it in with no adverse affect BUT it's important yo pay attention to YOUR hair. I used diluted acv as a leave in. And I have also used it as a pre-final rinse that I followed with a cold water rinse. 

When I left acv in my hair (over time) started to feel mushy. Over moisturized and too soft. 

As a pre-final rinse, followed by cold water, I never have this problem.

Acv balances my scalp. Removes build up. Cures itchiness. And cleans my hair gently.

Acv also keeps my braids and scalp from being itchy when I wear a weave as a protective style.

Edited for clarification. Thanks, Nonie 




Sent from my iPhone while out living my best life!


----------



## Nonie (Aug 27, 2011)

virtuenow, whenever I've heard reports like yours most times than not people were using a very strong solution. I cringe when I hear 1 tblsp in a cup, or even in two! I use that amount in 8 cups! Too much acidity can tear down the protein in your hair which is why in every post I've discussed ACV rinsing I have said err on the side of caution by using way less than you think you need. Even a drop does change the pH of a liquid by a minute fraction.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 27, 2011)

Nonie said:


> @virtuenow, whenever I've heard reports like yours most times than not people were using a very strong solution. I cringe when I hear 1 tblsp in a cup, or even in two! I use that amount in 8 cups! Too much acidity can tear down the protein in your hair which is why in every post I've discussed ACV rinsing I have said err on the side of caution by using way less than you think you need. Even a drop does change the pH of a liquid by a minute fraction.


 
Yeah, all the instructions I came across were 1-2tbsp in 16 oz of water. I've even seen some who do 1/2 cup or more vinegar in same solution. I started out with 2tbsp and then lessened it to 1/2 tbsp eventually b/c i thought the concentration was too much and I noticed my hair was getting very dry. I beleive the 8cups would be an appropriate proportion, but more people should promote that. My hair started to look & feel so funny--more and more dry as time went on until the hair started to disappear!


----------



## Nonie (Aug 27, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Yeah, all the instructions I came across were 1-2tbsp in 16 oz of water. I've even seen some who do 1/2 cup or more vinegar in same solution. I started out with 2tbsp and then lessened it to 1/2 tbsp eventually b/c i thought the concentration was too much and I noticed my hair was getting very dry. I beleive the 8cups would be an appropriate proportion, but more people should promote that. *My hair started to look & feel so funny--more and more dry as time went on until the hair started to disappear*!



virtuenow, wow! I'm so sorry that happened to you. I knew the theory but had never met anyone who actually witness the actual keratin breakdown. I'm sorry you had to find out that way.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 27, 2011)

I want to try ACV bad. But I'm worried it will set me back. I have resistant hair I THINK. Idk for sure anymore cuz when I started bleaching, the color began to change extremely quickly. Like, the ends were getting too close to blonde within 2 minutes. My hair stays dry feeling even when it's covered in moisturizer. The only time it's ok is when it's under running water or fresh from under the dryer covered in deep conditioner. Will ACV help or hurt in my case? Cuz idk wth is going on up in this jungle. I'm tempted to cut so I put my scissors away until I get some info. Thoughts ladies? Nonie ?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Aug 27, 2011)

AMAKA127 said:


> if its diluted to round the pH of your hair (4.5-5.5), it can actually help seal the cuticle layer which helps with moisture retention as well as bushy ends....





^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SND411 (Aug 27, 2011)

Nonie

So you use one tablespoon of ACV per 8 cups of water?

Naptural85 suggested 1 part ACV and 3 parts water


----------



## Nonie (Aug 27, 2011)

kupenda said:


> I want to try ACV bad. But I'm worried it will set me back. I have resistant hair I THINK. Idk for sure anymore cuz when I started bleaching, the color began to change extremely quickly. Like, the ends were getting too close to blonde within 2 minutes. My hair stays dry feeling even when it's covered in moisturizer. The only time it's ok is when it's under running water or fresh from under the dryer covered in deep conditioner. Will ACV help or hurt in my case? Cuz idk wth is going on up in this jungle. I'm tempted to cut so I put my scissors away until I get some info. Thoughts ladies? @Nonie ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


@kupenda, I don't know why I didn't get the mention alert. 

ACV will definitely help you. My advice is to use a few drops. Really don't even change the color of the water. Like put a drop so if you tasted the water the sourness would be very slight. Even the slightest acidity is better than none.

Alternatively, since your hair sounds porous (that's why it absorbs color fast--cuticle open to soak it in) and that's why it dries fast (cuticle open to release moisture)...you should probably consider Roux Porosity Control. You might find with it you don't need ACV. Another thing to consider is using a filter & softener in your shower or using distilled water for your final rinse. Hardness in water can make it alkaline which would cause your hair cuticle to open more. So after using Roux PC, you don't want then to rinse with a product that could undo its benefits. So distilled water might be a good thing to use.


----------



## Nonie (Aug 27, 2011)

SND411 said:


> @Nonie
> 
> So you use one tablespoon of ACV per 8 cups of water?
> 
> Naptural85 suggested 1 part ACV and 3 parts water



SND411 I use the equivalent of one tablespoon to 8 cups of water if I am doing my math right (I use 1/4 cup to 2 gallons of water. There are 16 cups to a gallon. So I use 1/4 cup to 32 cups. There are 16 tablespoons to a cup. So I use 4 tablespoons to 32 cups, which is equivalent to 1 tablespoon to 8 cups). In terms of ratios, 1/4 cup to 2 gallons is 1/4 cup to 32 cups which if I'm working this out right is 1 part ACV to 128 parts water.

As you can see, I go very dilute which is why I have no problem with doing this twice a week every week...and even in between if I feel like spritzing my hair.


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 27, 2011)

I add aloe vera juice to mine as well as spring water in order to bring the ph down.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 27, 2011)

I will def look into getting a diff shower head. And I have distilled water around here somewhere...thanks a bunch!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JC Jane (Aug 27, 2011)

About a year ago I had serious problems retaining moisture and it wasn't until I read one of your posts, Nonie, that I started adding drops of ACV in my leave ins until my hair returned to normal  THANK YOU!


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 27, 2011)

Well I have scalp issues as I've mentioned many times... I asked nonie and watched a youtuber about acv rinses... I started to leave the acv in but I use 50/50 no bad reactions but I wouldn't advise that amount for most people. My hair just has issues lol


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 28, 2011)

YIKES I didn't know it was like that.
I really need to take down the amount I mix...
Thanks Nonie



Nonie said:


> @virtuenow, whenever I've heard reports like yours most times than not people were using a very strong solution. I cringe when I hear 1 tblsp in a cup, or even in two! I use that amount in 8 cups! Too much acidity can tear down the protein in your hair which is why in every post I've discussed ACV rinsing I have said err on the side of caution by using way less than you think you need. Even a drop does change the pH of a liquid by a minute fraction.


----------



## knt1229 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nonie said:


> @knt1229, some people use ACV before conditioning after shampoo and like it that way. I don't know if all of them rinse it off, but since its purpose is to close cuticles, I personally feel that closing cuticles before conditioning may work against allowing the conditioner to easily penetrate your strands for internal moisturizing. I feel that after shampooing, leaving the cuticle open means conditioner can work inside the strands with ease. Then I rinse the conditioner (per directions)...and conditioners are meant to be rinsed off as they are created in a way that the rinsing doesn't take away from the benefits they give to hair. At this point, I then close my cuticles to further ensure that all the goodness from conditioning stays within the strands. Also as a final rinse, I am able to ensure my scalp is left w/o any conditioner residue that can make it itch.
> 
> It just makes sense to me to do it this way. Doesn't mean my way is more right than your way though. Whatever works for one is what one should do.



I can see why you see it that way. BUT ACV helps to retain moisture so any moisture type products that are applied to the hair after its use will be retained. Rinsing doesn't negate it's effectiveness. 

It seems that it doesn't matter the order though. Because I get all the benefits doing it the way that I do it.


----------



## SND411 (Aug 28, 2011)

Keep in mind that most brands are already diluted


----------



## Nonie (Aug 28, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Keep in mind that most brands are already diluted



If they are, they are not diluted enough not to damage your hair. virtuenow has already shared what her ratio did to her hair.  And I don't see why you would want to take the risk of assuming the one you have is diluted so you don't need to worry about it being too strong. Better safe than sorry I say.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 28, 2011)

This is a great thread. I'm taking notes.


----------



## Nonie (Aug 28, 2011)

knt1229 said:


> I can see why you see it that way. BUT ACV helps to retain moisture so any moisture type products that are applied to the hair after its use will be retained. Rinsing doesn't negate it's effectiveness.
> 
> It seems that it doesn't matter the order though. Because I get all the benefits doing it the way that I do it.



Yes, ACV helps retain moisture by closing cuticles.  So I guess it all depends on which you consider your moisturizing step and how porous your hair is. Since conditioning is my moisturizing step and I have normal porosity, if I used it before conditioner, then I would seal out moisture entry to my strands and only benefit from the coating of conditioner but not from internal moisture. And so I probably would not have the soft hair I enjoy without the need for leave-ins. And because moisture from conditioning is internal, baggying seems to create a recycling effect in addition to encouraging sebum production. If my hair didn't have internal moisture locked in after conditioning, then sebum would be all the moisture baggying would be providing which I doubt would leave my hair feeling as good as it does. The last time I used a leave-in was a year ago!


----------



## havilland (Aug 28, 2011)

I have to piggyback on what nonie said about using an extremely diluted solution. 

I found more success when I diluted my acv alot more and also when I rinsed it out. 

My mix is 16oz distilled water. 1/2 to a little less than 1 tsp of acv. 10 drops of peppermint and 10 drops of Rosemary. 

Sent from my iPhone while out living my best life!


----------



## DaiseeDay (Aug 28, 2011)

I agree with Nonie and havilland
It's probably best diluted. 

I tried leaving it in once and my head itched like crazy. It's best for me to rinse it out, but everyone is different. 

Sent from my iPhone. Please excuse the typos.


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm trying Nonie method on Labor Day-my official day of beauty--I'll let ya'll know how it comes out!


----------



## GoodMernin (Sep 5, 2011)

After my weekly overnight DC I usually use a cold green tea and ACV mix as my final rinse and I don't rinse it out.

I use 2 cups of steeped refrigerated cold green tea mixed with 2 tablespoons ACV and it works GREAT with smoothing my cuticles and keeping my hair from being bushy on the ends.
I LOVE it!!! 

Now, the strength of the solution depends on the individual and how it works for them but my hair is extremely thick so I need it a bit stronger.


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland (Sep 5, 2011)

UPDATE!!!  I used Nonie's method and it worked beautifully!!  I love the way my hair felt after I used the ACV rinse.  I put one tablespoon in a sinkful of water and just massaged my scalp until I got tired -- I'm short 5'3" so it was a stretch!  I was able to get my whole head in the sink and then use a plastic cup to pour some of the mixture over the back of my hair.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 10, 2011)

question for those who do acv as a final rinse (leaving it in).  do you use any oils/butters after and when (right after when its soaking wet? damp? mostly dry? completely dry?)


----------



## Nonie (Sep 10, 2011)

youwillrise using the ACV rinse as your final rinse should not change how you handle your hair after any wash. When in twists and braids, I use no products after my wash and that has remained the same. When wearing my hair out, if I have to be somewhere where decent looking hair is required, I will apply S Curl to my ACV-rinsed damp hair and style. If I don't have to go anywhere, since S Curl is better on dry hair, I will let my hair airdry bare in the braids I finished my wash in, then when fully dry, apply S Curl and style.


----------



## guyanesesista (Sep 10, 2011)

YAY!!!!!! for acv!!!!!!!!! I've been having dryness, tangling, and porosity issues. My hair had a rough feeling to it even after an air dry no matter how much I overnight dc. I tried Nonie's solution, 1 tblsp to 8 cups(64oz) Poured over my head and now I have smooth air dried hair. Tangles are gliding out, hair feels soft with no leave in so far. 

I'm 12 months into my transition with mbl hair and those tangles were scaring me cuz I really wanna see how long I could go without cutting my relaxed ends. The two textures were really not getting along till now. Plus no acv smell. 

I think this formula is a decent one decent. Even at 1 tblsp per 8 cups water I can still taste the acv in it. I remember I did the 1 tblsp to 8oz a few years back and it was a disaster. I believe it wasn't dilute enough.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow. I was using way too much ACV. I may try the ultra-diluted concoction if I get the chance.


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 12, 2011)

Nonie, you probably said it elsewhere before, but can you just explain for me how you do your baggy? It sounds like you just cover your head without adding any condish or anything, is that right?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

ACV - is wonderful for so many things =)


----------



## Nonie (Oct 12, 2011)

Khaiya said:


> @Nonie, you probably said it elsewhere before, but can you just explain for me how you do your baggy? It sounds like you just cover your head without adding any condish or anything, is that right?



Khaiya that's right. If I'm wearing twists or braids, after I wash my hair (shampoo, conditioner, ACV rinse), I do not apply anything to my hair. I just style the twists and then every night put on a baggy. My twists are easier to work with when wet, so if I wake up in the AM and want to change the style they were in, I might do a CW so they are flexible and "obedient", otherwise I just wait till washday to change my style. But otherwise my hair stays bare, and every night I just put on a baggy for bed and in the AM take it off. Never do I apply a leave-in to my hair if in twists or braids. 

The S Curl you hear me talk about happens only if I'm wearing my hair out and need to comb it. Then I apply S Curl to provide slip.


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 12, 2011)

Nonie, so do you find any great benefits from baggying this way every night or is it just your way of protecting your hair at night?


----------



## MissCrawford (Oct 12, 2011)

I use it in my homemade leave in. It's very diluted. It is a combination of ACV, favorite conditioner, a little oil and water. I dilute the ACV first then add the other ingredients. I'm talkin' a 3qt bottle of water. One cap full of the water bottle serves as the amount of ACV needed. It's the only leave in I will ever use ( I don't leave in proteins). I like to add sweet orange oil to give it a fresh smell. My hair loooooooooves it


----------



## keepithealthy (Oct 12, 2011)

I like using ACV to rinse out my conditioner. I was using too much for my hair initially and I was drying my hair out. But I have found that  for me using 2 tablespoons to 8oz works great.


----------



## Nonie (Oct 13, 2011)

Khaiya said:


> @Nonie, so do you find any great benefits from baggying this way every night or is it just your way of protecting your hair at night?



Khaiya Well, I have baggied for years because I hate greasy pillow-cases  and scarves and back in the day I used to use very "oily" products. I started baggying during Jheri Curl days. Then I would use Paltas on my new growth then or when relaxed or on my natural hair when I was natural, and it was uber greasy. I also know hair products used to give me acne, so keeping them off my face, especially when I slept was a bonus. After I misunderstood a regimen and thought it called for no leave-ins, I found baggying w/o products didn't hurt me. People complain of having mushy hair due to too much product. I don't have that. Others complain of itches, I don't have that. And on the point of itches, I know that I cannot DC overnight because my scalp itches something awful so yes, that's another benefit: no product means no itches for me. Some people also say that it takes forever for their hair to dry when they take the baggy off. I don't have that problem. Also there are those who have sinus problems or headaches from "wet head". I don't have that problem. I find baggying seems to encourage sebum production because even w/o any products my hair seems to get soft. I consider soft hair as moisturized hair,  so it's like my hair can receive the natural moisture w/o anything in the way. I also love that baggying w/o product means my hair doesn't have a weird smell of fermented grease. I usually just smell conditioner on my hair. Then there's also the blessing of not having product rubbing on my neck and ears if I wear my hair down. 

I suppose you can call all these benefits I get from baggying bare hair. I am just one of those people who doesn't fix what isn't broken, so while I discovered bare baggying just by chance, it hasn't caused me any problem so I don't know what benefits I'd get if I changed this and not really interested in messing up a good thing. I don't lose any internal moisture my hair has to scarves or hats or my beddings. Even when I wear headwraps or hats, I wear a baggy.


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 13, 2011)

^That makes a lot of sense to me, i'd love to try it but i dont know how i'd keep the baggy on my head and the rustling would wake me up every time i turned.


----------



## Nonie (Oct 13, 2011)

Khaiya said:


> ^That makes a lot of sense to me, i'd love to try it but i dont know how i'd keep the baggy on my head and the rustling would wake me up every time i turned.



Khaiya I mostly use Saran wrap for baggying. I style my hair how I want to wear it the next day. Saran wrap lies flat like a scarf would and doesn't rustle but it also locks in the style. 

At night I go to bed like this:






In the AM, I rock this style:





So baggying with Saran wrap also saves me time in the morning as I don't have to do anything but take it off and be on my way.


----------



## candy626 (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been using slightly diluted ACV on my scalp the past couple of days to help get rid of dandruff :-/. I know one Youtuber I watch from time to time, said she slept with it on her scalp for three nights in a row and it completly cleared her dandruff. 

I just don't want to do anything to damage or dry out my hair so I've been rinsing.


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 13, 2011)

Nonie I gotta say, I tried your baggy method last night and my hair was so moisturized when I woke up this morning! My hair was slightly damp, it dried in about 5 minutes and my ends felt much better. I will definitely be making this a staple, thanks so much!


----------



## Embyra (Oct 24, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> I wouldn't leave it in or use it at all.  I used diluted acv for nearly a year straight and believe it contributed to a great setback.  It looked like my hair just disintegrated in some parts.  Good thing you get to hear both sides.  I only heard the success stories but didn't come across horror stories until I did a specific search-- but then it was too late





LLAAAAAAAAAWWWDD this is dreadful!!!


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 24, 2011)

Nonie, I've finally found my ratio of acv+water rinse!!!  Strands are nice and soft!  I can't use a lot of it and I have to rinse it out...but I allow it to set about 20 min.  I also rinse in the shower.


----------



## Embyra (Oct 25, 2011)

deleted....


----------



## southerncitygirl (Feb 10, 2012)

bumping.......................................................................................


----------



## sonychari (Feb 10, 2012)

DDTexlaxed said:


> This is a great thread. I'm taking notes.



OT.  DDTexlaxed, your hair looks sooo moist in your siggy!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Feb 11, 2012)

sonychari said:


> OT.  @DDTexlaxed, your hair looks sooo moist in your siggy!



It is from castor oil and Afroveda's hemp butter!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 11, 2012)

@Nonie

I want to thank you sooo much on your information on this ACV thing! I tried it last night. I co-washed/deep conditioned with organix macadamia condish with coconut oil on dry hair. Left it in for about 20 minutes & then added 1 tbs of ACV in 8 cups of water. Dipped my head and used a cup to pour over my entire head. Then left my hair drip dry and my hair felt so FREAKIN SOFT it wasnt even funny! I was actually able to run my fingers through my hair & not have to detangle at all. My curls seemed so defined they have never been like this. I have to try this on my girls next wash! Again thnx ma'am!

ETA- I got 2 mention I did rinse out the condish/oil b4 I applied the ACV/water.


----------

